# Dude's Teeth



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thought I would share stages one, two and three of teeth cleaning through raw. 

Dude will be 8 in November and was kibble fed (Pedigree, yuck!) until May 2011. In just 4 months, he has lost 99% of the thick layer of plaque covering his teeth. I did help a bit here and there, but nothing compares to the cleaning power of RMBs!

Stage One: These were actually taken a couple of weeks before deciding to switch to raw.





















Stage Two: This was taken about a month into raw









Stage Three: This was taken recently


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

WOW, that is an amazing difference! I wish we could get a bunch of people with before & after PMR teeth pictures... it would make a great sticky.

Keep doing what you're doing, it's workin!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is fantastic!! Tartar is gone which means the inflammation and gingivitis in his gums is receding! You can see the difference in the color and "shape" of his gums. 

Thanks for the pictures, and keep up the good work! He looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, That is so fantastic! Great before and afters! :becky:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome before and afters!! His teeth looks great now. :] No one would know those are 9 year old doggy teeth if you showed `em! ( and didn't mention pmr!! ;D )


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

AWESOME difference.....this needs to be put on preymodelraw or something -- that is truly amazing!!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy smokes, that is truly remarkable! Man, the power of PMR...

The dog I just rescued is about 6 years old and has a decent amount of plaque buildup. His foster mom commented that we may need to raise money for a dental. I said, "Nah, he'll be fine with some RMBs!" I gave her a bunch of beef back ribs to give him once a week or so. Hopefully that does the trick!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

before and afters.....and beautiful....

natalie, do you have something like this on the website? could you put it on there to show people the difference, if you don't have it already?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> before and afters.....and beautiful....
> 
> natalie, do you have something like this on the website? could you put it on there to show people the difference, if you don't have it already?


I agree - visible differences would surely make an impact!

edit: I know that there are some pics in the "Successes" part but I think a photo collection of before and after's would be awesome. Just an idea for sometime in the future.


----------



## blueasajewel (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow... what more can one say?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm soooooo excited that you posted these!!!!:biggrin:

You have to be one proud Momma!!!!:thumb:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> before and afters.....and beautiful....
> 
> natalie, do you have something like this on the website? could you put it on there to show people the difference, if you don't have it already?


If D&B's mom is ok with us using them on the website we'll get them posted up!!


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! That is amazing! What a massive difference, his teeth definitely don't look like a 9 years olds teeth!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! You can really see the difference in the gums too!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

What a difference!!! Great thread!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> If D&B's mom is ok with us using them on the website we'll get them posted up!!


Well, of course I would be ok with it! Go right ahead! 

And thanks for the compliments, guys. His gums DO look much better. You can still see a bit of plaque here and there and his teeth are still somewhat off color, but hey, I'm happy with what we got and it's not like the bones are done cleaning! Haha.

And sorry they aren't the clearest pictures in the world. As you can see, I have gotten MUCH better with my hubby's camera! Hahaha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ohhhh, that makes me wish I'd taken before pictures!! Mine have been on raw now for 4 months and I have small dogs. The ones that had plaque still have a good bit but I'm hoping it'll start looking more like your dog's. Fantastic! I'm gonna have to see if they'll sit still enough for me to get pics now. Photo torture session to follow....:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And lots of kudos to you for having the foresight to take before photos - the difference is very dramatic when you see it, not so much when people (like me) say "they were terrible before, now they are great."

you've got the proof!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Haha. I tend to mention raw whenever the words dog, puppy, food, kibble, or hello come into conversation so I was considering keeping a few pictures with me when I go out. I would definitely take these among a few others.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Those picture comparisons are awesome! The change is remarkable :biggrin:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

That's awesome! 

I hate that I didn't take pictures. I thought about it but didn't think the change would be huge since the dogs' teeth weren't horrible or anything. Boy was I wrong, now their teeth are _really_ clean. Sophie and Bambi still have some tartar on a couple of canine teeth (the same teeth in both Cockers) because they don't seem to use them much for chewing. I'm hoping the pig feet I bought will help.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Setting up another thread....this NEEDS to be a PMR blog post :thumb:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

pretty incredible! how are his back molars? Uno has some buildup on his canines which has not come off with rmbs or brushing, so I'm curious what youre doing to get these results.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> pretty incredible! how are his back molars? Uno has some buildup on his canines which has not come off with rmbs or brushing, so I'm curious what youre doing to get these results.


Lot's of BIG RMBs. We have a lot of calf in our freezer and because they were so young, the legs can be mostly eaten. Dude will do what someone else called "yoga eating" and get down on the ground and saw at it with his back teeth. His molars didn't really have a ton of plaque to begin with but definitely RMBs are what took care of the issue. He also gets a lot of spine sections and because it isn't one smooth piece of bone, I think that those helped a lot too. Even in the very beginning, just with chicken quarters, I noticed a big improvement. I also feed him a lot of frozen. Not so much lately because everything is in too big of chunks and has to be cut down, but I feed frozen when I can.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a transformation - Awesome!!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

And "Sweet Baby" Buck will benefit ! The photos say most of what needs to be said about PMR!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, those are after pics that would make any dentist proud! Good job!


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy cow!! Those before pictures are gross!! I had no idea a dog's teeth could look that bad.

Thank goodness for RMBs!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> And "Sweet Baby" Buck will benefit ! The photos say most of what needs to be said about PMR!


I don't know about the "Sweet Baby" part, but yep, he will. All of his baby teeth are gone and all of his teeth are pearly white and will stay that way! 



BoxerPaws said:


> Holy cow!! Those before pictures are gross!! I had no idea a dog's teeth could look that bad.
> 
> Thank goodness for RMBs!


Yea, I know. I used to look at them and think, "Ew". My mom's neighbors have 2 yorkies who get dentals every year and they spend a fortune. I had always thought it was weird, but I was a kid (8th grade) when I got Dude. I really didn't know better. And my mom was the controlling type who, even when you made your own money, she always had to have a say in how you spend it. Well, me anyways. She would let my little brothers spend it on whatever, but I digress. Had I been educated enough to decide Dude REALLY needed a dental, she wouldn't have allowed it. Now that I am married, out of the house, and Dude is with ME only, he has a better diet which has resulted in a healthier body fitness level, shinier coat, CLEAN TEETH, etc, etc. He was healthy before, but is MUCH healthier now.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow thats an amazing difference, well done you!


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

minnieme said:


> AWESOME difference.....this needs to be put on preymodelraw or something -- that is truly amazing!!!!!


Just wanted to highlight this internet resource, Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats Thanks, hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Next time u take him to the vet, you should say very innocently, "Do u think he needs a dental?" And then tell your vet you feed raw, unless he already knows its like rubbing it in. Well, only if he's a jerk about raw.


----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazing!

Isn't raw incredible?!


----------

